# How can accidental captures of loggerhead turtles be reduced?



## News Bot (Feb 27, 2010)

*Published On:* 26-Feb-10 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Scientists have studied interactions between the loggerhead turtle (Caretta caretta) and fishing gear such as longline hooks used at the water surface, mass beachings, and the effects of climate change on these animals. In order to reduce captures of this marine species without causing economic losses for fishermen, the scientists are proposing that fishing in the summer should only be carried out by night and in areas more than 35 nautical miles from land.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

